# Reptiles In Movies



## Tildy (Jul 15, 2011)

Ok, Just cause I'm bored, let's see how many movies we can come up with that feature reptiles. It's gotta be something that you can be confident is a reptile so alien movies don't count. I'm curious to see how many we can think of. I'm going to start with the Anaconda movies cause I was thinking about the bit in the first one where the waterfall is running up instead of down (watch it, I tell truth). Also, snakes on a plane because the title totally cracks me up. Come on guys, be bored with me!


----------



## bigfella77 (Jul 15, 2011)

Alligator.


----------



## MathewB (Jul 15, 2011)

Does the reptile have to be the star?


----------



## Erebos (Jul 15, 2011)

What about evolution. There reptiles.

Jurasic park.


----------



## Nighthawk (Jul 15, 2011)

Lake Placid.


----------



## bigfella77 (Jul 15, 2011)

Godzilla


----------



## Tildy (Jul 15, 2011)

MathewB said:


> Does the reptile have to be the star?



well, the reptiles have to be fairly prominent, not just a two second cameo as someone's pet like in the Craft.

Yeah, dinosaurs and dragons count. Reign of Fire is another one.


----------



## Renenet (Jul 15, 2011)

Nobody's said Indiana Jones?

Crocodile Dundee. Rogue.


----------



## Erebos (Jul 15, 2011)

What about tv my new fav show swamp ppl.


----------



## striker321 (Jul 15, 2011)

snakes on a plane!!!


----------



## Kelly86 (Jul 15, 2011)

primeval  
junglebook lol


----------



## Tildy (Jul 15, 2011)

Harry Potter


----------



## Renenet (Jul 15, 2011)

Tildy said:


> Harry Potter



For reptiles _and _dragons.


----------



## Tildy (Jul 15, 2011)

Yeah, it's a double whammy!


----------



## MathewB (Jul 16, 2011)

Crocodile Hunter movie, I just won


----------



## Travisty (Jul 16, 2011)

Holes


----------



## StellaDoore (Jul 16, 2011)

Komodo vs Cobra. Absolutely awful movie. Look up trailers on YouTube, so funny!
Also, The Land Before Time? Do dinosaurs count? I think they should, too cute not to


----------



## Fuscus (Jul 16, 2011)

The venomous and deadly carpet python that guarded the gyrocopterin Mad Max 2


----------



## shea_and_ruby (Jul 16, 2011)

Road Trip


----------



## LilMissSnakey (Jul 16, 2011)

Anaconda 1 2 AND 3!!


----------



## Erebos (Jul 16, 2011)

.


----------



## Squinty (Jul 16, 2011)

Jackass 2


----------



## LilMissSnakey (Jul 16, 2011)

Jungle Book


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jul 16, 2011)

Boa
Boa Vs Python
Dragonheart
Pete's Dragon
The Reptile
The Relic
Jumanji.
Venom


----------



## Nighthawk (Jul 16, 2011)

Night at the Museum 1 & 2... he might be a little skinny but Rexie's still a dinosaur!


----------



## Tildy (Jul 16, 2011)

lol nighthawk. I just saw Snakes On A Train advertised at Big W! Hahaha, cause Snakes On A Plane wasnt enough.


----------



## dreamkiller (Jul 16, 2011)

water boy and happy gilmore


----------



## bigfella77 (Jul 16, 2011)

Tremors.


----------



## MathewB (Jul 16, 2011)

A series of Unfortunate Events


----------



## Tildy (Jul 16, 2011)

Good one Matthew! I love the big dangerous snake that the baby likes to play with. I want one!


----------



## cid_python (Jul 16, 2011)

nims island


----------



## shea92 (Jul 16, 2011)

striker321 said:


> snakes on a plane!!!


 Haha, what about it's mockbuster, snakes on a train!Easily the worst movie I have ever seen hahaha


----------



## xJACKx (Jul 16, 2011)

cid_python said:


> nims island


damn you just saw it on tv and was about to post it


----------



## TaraLeigh (Jul 16, 2011)

Cool thread. Cheers.
Will have to keep an eye out for some of these titles.
I would have added Lake Placid.
But I think that's been said.


----------



## SteveNT (Jul 16, 2011)

The Giant Gila Monster. Seeing is believing.


----------



## cactus2u (Jul 17, 2011)

Rango


----------



## Xcell (Jul 17, 2011)

Holes has a heap of bearded dragons


----------



## JACKYDRAGON2010 (Jul 17, 2011)

terra nova


----------



## LilMissSnakey (Jul 17, 2011)

I am number four (has a little lizard that follows him n then it becomes the dog)


----------



## Bel03 (Jul 17, 2011)

Seems i wasnt the only one who spent my saturday night watching nims island! :lol:


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jul 17, 2011)

Bel711 said:


> Seems i wasnt the only one who spent my saturday night watching nims island! :lol:



Nope! It was great wasnt it!


----------



## frogboy77 (Jul 17, 2011)

Little fockers
(the kids bearded dragon) Great movie by the way!


----------



## damian83 (Jul 17, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> Nope! It was great wasnt it!



got a call out and missed the middle of it but the kiddos liked it


----------



## LilMissSnakey (Jul 17, 2011)

Toy Story =D


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jul 17, 2011)

> I am number four (has a little lizard that follows him n then it becomes the dog)



Alien movies do not count so a shape shifting Chimera cannot count...... 


The Crocidile Hunter Collision Course

Croc Dundee the first one at least not as much the second and 3rd.


----------



## LullabyLizard (Jul 17, 2011)

Travisty said:


> Holes



I watched that movie 3 days ago for the 3rd time! I love it


----------



## reptileKev81 (Jul 17, 2011)

I just watched "Hall Pass" last night, and was PMSL when Owen Wilson was being strangled by the giant python, lols
Is it a reticulated python, or a burm? I thought it was a retic, but im not sure


----------



## LilMissSnakey (Jul 18, 2011)

Tangled...


----------



## daniel408 (Jul 18, 2011)

percey jackson the lightning theif. bunch of snakes on a chicks head lol


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jul 18, 2011)

Fuscus said:


> The venomous and deadly carpet python that guarded the gyrocopterin Mad Max 2



i was watching mad max 2 on HIGH DEF tv and at firstthat snakeis a carpetpython in the firstscene and then in later scenes it was a diamond at one point when dropped on dude in car.
At another point when gyrocaptain is flying above ready to drop the snake it is quite clearly arubber snake with big fangs,
have a look stop and pause,it will makeyou laugh


----------



## K3nny (Jul 18, 2011)

rango for CGI reptiles


----------



## striker321 (Jul 19, 2011)

harry potter deathly hallows python that follows voldermort


----------



## MiddleOfNowhere (Jul 19, 2011)

Life in Cold Blood.
David Attenborough.


----------



## slim6y (Jul 19, 2011)

Romancing the Stone... A Bushmaster in the crashed aeroplane... They fry it up


----------



## sesa-sayin (Jul 19, 2011)

in 1963/4, before most of you were born, i saw on 2 sep. occasions the actual asp, which they used in the movie Cleopatra with Eliz. Taylor.....the actual snake lived in a herp/aquarium, very near the Rome railway station. i saw it there...later it was taken to Paris for the screenings there, and i saw it again, there...actually there were several Aussies, friends of mine, who were hired as extras in that move, opera singers starting their Euro. tours


----------



## XKiller (Jul 19, 2011)

Black water.


----------



## eipper (Jul 19, 2011)

Rogue


----------



## reptileKev81 (Jul 19, 2011)

I almost forgot the beardie in little fockers, hehe


----------



## 53ERX (Jul 19, 2011)

LilMissSnakey said:


> Anaconda 1 2 AND 3!!


You forgot anaconda 4.. and each one was worse than it's predecessors.
Although the hoff was a hilarious addition lol


----------



## MathewB (Jul 19, 2011)

striker321 said:


> harry potter deathly hallows python that follows voldermort


Nagini


----------



## Renenet (Jul 19, 2011)

53ERX said:


> Although the hoff was a hilarious addition lol



Did he get eaten?


----------



## MrFireStorm (Jul 19, 2011)

Raiders of the lost ark


----------



## Ridge_beardy (Jul 20, 2011)

Rogue and holes


----------



## slim6y (Jul 20, 2011)

I am guessing the title of this thread should read '_Repeat the same title of movie as many times as you possibly can by not reading anyone else's posts first_' or '_which movie can be repeated the most times in one thread_'.

Actually talking of Romancing in the stone (again) it wasn't just a bushmaster either - there were 'little snappers' in there too!!!

Or - what about "The Witches" with Angelica Houston in it... There's a pretty decent snake in that 

Maybe someone would like to identify the type...

[video=youtube;mASWx4jD2-s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mASWx4jD2-s[/video]


----------



## LilMissSnakey (Jul 20, 2011)

53ERX said:


> You forgot anaconda 4.. and each one was worse than it's predecessors.
> Although the hoff was a hilarious addition lol



I didn't know there was a 4th ... but now I do... I'm still no more anxious to see it than I was the third lol Sequels suck when it comes to a good movie!


----------



## Snakewoman (Jul 20, 2011)

I didn't know there was a 4th anaconda movie either... the anaconda offspring one was terrible...


----------



## slim6y (Jul 20, 2011)

Just watched District 9 (again) and there's a boa in that!!!


----------



## LilMissSnakey (Jul 22, 2011)

We're Back..!! A Dinosaur Story


----------



## Kizzthatis (Jul 22, 2011)

Long week end the old one and the remake, carpet pythons hang off the trees trying to attack lol


----------



## zacthefrog (Jul 22, 2011)

striker321 said:


> snakes on a plane!!!



I thought that would be the first one that came up


----------



## frogboy77 (Jul 22, 2011)

Slim6y
It looks like a corn snake or possibly a rat snake?...
I'm not American !!, lol


----------



## slim6y (Jul 22, 2011)

frogboy77 said:


> Slim6y
> It looks like a corn snake or possibly a rat snake?...
> I'm not American !!, lol



I thought it was a corn as well...


----------



## frogboy77 (Jul 22, 2011)

Well great minds think alike lol !..


----------



## lizardman59 (Jul 22, 2011)

Rango


----------



## lgotje (Jul 22, 2011)

komodo


----------



## LilMissSnakey (Jul 26, 2011)

How to train your dragon =D


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jul 28, 2011)

Blueberry


----------

